# The moment ive been waiting for!



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

a while back i posted about Maggie and Noodles, who werent getting along in their first introductions. 

well after a long time of trying, Noodles has accepted Maggie and are good pals! here is the very first picture of all 3 of my girls *together* in their corner hammock/shelf thinger

From left to right: 

Maggie, Noodles, Toodles


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok the farthest on the right got my attention first, very cute.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

one more. it wont let me add other pictures! how cruel

edit: here we go


----------



## ratzgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, they are adotrable! and look at how long your albino's tail is! WOW!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

"help, we are being kept prisoner by a human..."

they are all so cute!!!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Awww Toodles <3 She's mine Bob...mine!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the eye thing in the First picture...The one on the right.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations! I remember how good it feels when you finally get them together. I had some fun and games with ours, too.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

i love the cage, home made I assume?


----------

